# Museum Erotica ( xxx content )



## Lusker (May 15, 2009)

Denmark was the first country in the world to liberate pornography
that was back in 1969.
Museum Erotica open in 1992 but have been closed for 4 month and in next week every thing is going on auction.
The founder Ole Ege is a legend in the danish porn industri but now an old man.
The place was a pretty big tourist attraction but due the financial crises they closed it down.

















Lusker & Sneaky E hits the spot  





This loft painting was made in 1880-84 by Otto Schondel.










Lusker hits the Dixieland bar





Jukebox













Mo pics here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618201926252/show/


----------



## ashless (May 15, 2009)

Nice one mate, the Sex Museum in Prague is a good giggle too if you're there....

You'd have to have a pretty ostentatious house or Hefner type shag pad to get away with buying some of those fixtures and fittings!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 15, 2009)

Urbex porn, what's not to like about this??! 

M


----------



## theterrorwheel (May 15, 2009)

no save it porn is always worth it


----------



## CHEWY (May 16, 2009)

fooking LOL at pic 4


----------



## Trudger (May 16, 2009)

Picture 4 has gotta be hard to beat..... err

choice place ! how do I bid? 

T


----------



## BigLoada (May 16, 2009)

Wheres the XXX content? I couldnt see any! What a fascinating place, wish they'd open one up here


----------



## Sabtr (May 16, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Wheres the XXX content? I couldnt see any! What a fascinating place, wish they'd open one up here




Perhaps we could open one up in a mine somewhere? I'm stopping now - too many jokes about to come out. 

Completely random site this though. Tis a gorgeous building that it resides in.


----------



## daddybear (May 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...a museum for erotica its a bit like looking in my dads wardrobe when i was a lad!!!!???:swoon::yes:


----------



## Mr Sam (May 24, 2009)

like that jukebox!

place looks like fun


----------

